# Best practice for upgrading BIND version?



## macwhiz (Dec 10, 2014)

On FreeBSD 9.x, what's the best practice for upgrading from bind99 to bind910 without undue problems? Any special steps if you're running in a jailed environment? Any gotchas if you're a build-from-source type?

I'm hoping it's as simple as removing bind99 and installing bind910.

Any advice would be appreciated. I work with BIND every day on other platforms, but the home FreeBSD box is so stable it doesn't need so much TLC and after a long day of work I'd prefer not to have the other residents yelling at me about "the Internet" being down.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2014)

macwhiz said:


> I'm hoping it's as simple as removing bind99 and installing bind910.


Most of the time it's that simple. Make backups of your zone files and configuration, just to be on the safe side. If it fails you can always revert back to the original. And testing the upgrade on a virtual machine for example definitely helps too.


----------

